# Red Devil questions..



## talon011 (Aug 10, 2008)

Newbie here with several questions about my fish.. First of all I was hoping you guys can confirm this is a red devil. After reading through previous dicussions it seems the Red Devil is easily confused with the Midas. Also from the pictures can any of you tell me if it male or female. And the final question is.. Would it be possible for a flowerhorn and red devil to pair and mate. The reason I ask, is because neither fish has ever gotting along but for some strange reason after I changed the water, the Red Devil went over to the flowerhorn's side and they both sat next to each other switching sides periodically. This happen for a little over an hour, and then the Red Devil went back to it's side of the tank.. Thanks in Advance..


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It looks to me like you actually have two flowerhorns. The orange fish, by the only profile pic (the second picture you posted) looks like a Rose Queen to me (which is a varient of a flowerhorn). From the behavior alone, I would guess female, but better pictures would be necessary to say 100% (side shots of the fish's vent). And yes, they can definitely breed.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Talon, I agree with Sinisterkisses... your "devil" looks very much like a Rose Queen. Congrats, they are a highly sought after and expensive fish!

Judging from that last photo, it looks like the two are buddying up and probably male/female.

P.S. How big is your tank?


----------



## talon011 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok these are the only other pictures I have available now. Sorry they are from my phone also and not of that good quality. I'll get some better ones this week.

















The tank is an 80 gallon and it's split 50/50 because they didn't appear to get along at first. If they are pairing I'm hoping I will be able to remove the barrier. I have a 125 gallon tank, but I'm hoping to be relocating soon, so I'm waiting to set it up.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Where did you get the fish and how was it labeled?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet score a Rose Queen! :thumb:


----------



## talon011 (Aug 10, 2008)

Terd

The fish was labled as a Red Devil at the fish store... And this store has tons of flowerhorns so I would be surprised they did not know what this was.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, they didn't, because it's definitely a Rose Queen and definitely not a Red Devil


----------



## talon011 (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow.. You guys are great.. :thumb: Thanks for all your help.
I think I may have to go back to that store after work and see if they have any more " Red Devils"


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

100% Rose Queen, not a red devil or midas.

looks just like mine to


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Lol well you never know, maybe the rest of the tank actually are red devils and you happened to luck out and get the one Rose Queen who accidently made it into the tank...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL pick me up a "red devil"/ rose queen while your at it. :lol: SK is probably right you got the only RQ in the tank.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

SK, did you just say he "lucked out" in getting a hybrid? im surprised at you! hehehehehehehehhehehehehehehe.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

> SK, did you just say he "lucked out" in getting a hybrid? im surprised at you! hehehehehehehehhehehehehehehe.


Be nice *Gage* ... she was obviously either sick or drunk when she posted that!!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Where have you been? I've kept hybrids before...I imported two flowerhorns from Thailand a few years back. Hybrids that are sold as PURE are where I start to have a problem.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so glad I'm in a differant room from that little vieja when I read this ... if he could, he'd probably commit fishy suicide ... jump the divider into the pike side. :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

but this guy was sold as a pure hehehe, i havent been on here for 3 years, nor do i really visit this forum often


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

dwarfpike said:


> I'm so glad I'm in a differant room from that little vieja when I read this ... if he could, he'd probably commit fishy suicide ... jump the divider into the pike side. :lol:


Hey now, don't even JOKE about that!  I love him already and he's not even mine yet, lol. How's he doing?

gage, you're right, this guy was sold as an RD...I figured the OP would consider himself lucky for getting a Rose Queen out of the deal since he obviously has a thing for flowerhorns


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lol, ya, true enough, though in a way i would even rather get the RD, as RQ are infertile


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Noticably bigger, fins are healed now that he's by himself ... and able to get him greens now as well. Shyer by himself though then when he had tankmates. He will flare at the pike through the divider sometimes, less often now then when I first moved him.


----------

